# FF Sasha gave us twin does!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sasha kidded yesterday with twin does, ending our 2017 kidding season. We are overjoyed after a rough start this year and being the first kids out of our new buck Big Moe! All went smoothly and these two are already full of spunk. Now, here's the pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're cute!!!!  Congrats


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! We're pretty fond of them ourselves :smile: They each have very distinct personalities and thus far have been doing well!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are cute! We love boers!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We do too! I'm excited to see how they grow. I'm slightly concerned their mom doesn't produce enough milk they seem like they are always attempting to nurse and switching from side to side. They have plenty of energy though so I know they are getting some.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It might just tale her some time to fully come I to milk since she is a first timer. Good luck with them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So cute! Big Moe might just be a keeper 
But I agree with RPC, she might just need a little time, keep a eye on kids and make sure they don't get overly sucked up but the more they nurse the more she should make. I have the same thing going on with one of mine right now :/


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! She does seem to be producing more now and they are full of energy so I'm not too concerned. 
Jessica- I would agree with you that Moe is a keeper besides the fact that he just bit my hand so hard I'm bleeding because he wanted the bucket I had lol


----------

